# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Pigeon Control

## PeteG

Hi All, 
I live in the St George area in NSW & having an issue with pigeons nesting under my solar panels. Was hoping I could get a recommendation from this forum on some potential contacts to help with the issue. 
Thanks
PeteG

----------


## Bart1080

....with or without weaponry!!!  :Smilie:  
Assume you just want them removed...so someone to get up on the roof?  
         - maybe one of those services where they come out to clean solar panels, 
           or apprentice roof plumber (someone experienced in walking on roof's) 
Is the roof anything special that could cause some additional issues to consider? 
         - ie: 2 story house, 35 degree slope
         - not sure if there are any electrical issues to consider poking around under the panels? 
Would you also be thinking of adding something around the edges to stop them coming back to re-build the nests?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sounds like they need to be reHomed, to someone else's loft  :Redface: )

----------

